# Babies



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

1 day old with mom










Grandma helping. What a good Vala loves her grandbabies.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

What a great relationship and happy dog!!!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

OMG so sweet my teeth hurt!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Aw that is so sweet! And mom is letting her! Wow.


----------



## SD0202 (Mar 8, 2014)

So Cute!!!:wub:


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

:happyboogie: So happy that they all got here safely.

Congratulations to Elena and Wulfie for the beautiful family. :wub: 
Love the 3 generation picture.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nancy, Vala and Elena have a great relationship, but I was also surprised that Elena was so OK with Vala even peeking in their yesterday. Then today she was more than happy to let grandma help with the dirty work. LOL 

Deja would also reeeeaaaly like to go see the babies, but I KNOW that would not be a sweet picture.  LOL


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awwww congrats, such little cuties


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Congratulations! Beautiful mom and puppies!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

cangrats! finally a competent person has puppys! cute!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

wow.....I'm really impressed that the dam is ok with another female near her pups!!! I have had one or two that were OK like that...but it is rare! 

Nice sized litter!

Lee


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Long ago, when Selah my female whelp, her midwife was my Shepherd mix.. It was cute to watch her help Selah, clean puppy busts and keep them rounded up as they got more mobile. 

Beautiful litter and momma


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Awwwww.... That is the sweetest thing.

What wonderful temperament!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

That is so nice to see, healthy puppies, clean environiment, happy mom and g'mom! Thanks for sharing.  Please keep them coming as they grow, move, I have never seen it. 

PS Congratulations!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Such a happy family!!

I am looking forward to seeing how these pups grow and mature.. :wub:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

lhczth said:


> Nancy, Vala and Elena have a great relationship, but I was also surprised that Elena was so OK with Vala even peeking in their yesterday. Then today she was more than happy to let grandma help with the dirty work. LOL
> 
> Deja would also reeeeaaaly like to go see the babies, but I KNOW that would not be a sweet picture.  LOL



This is really neat. Something you don't see often. It says something about your dogs. I'm glad they all made here with no issues


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Myco, that usually isn't the case with my girls until the pups are older.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Congrats on your new litter....Nice pics!!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats! Gorgeous puppies!!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Blue collar girl









Yellow collar girl









Orange Collar girl

















Green collar girl









Little last born girl









Sable boy sleeping on Orange girl

















bi-colored boy


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I think all those images should be reported as too cute!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

LOL Middle.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Awwwwwww.....more pictures. So cute!!!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats-hope you keep posting more pics of them as they grow


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I will Holland. None today, though. LOL


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Ohhh, Makes me want another puppy........ So so adoreable!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Lisa, I am ready for mine which ever one you want off your hands. LOL!!!! So cute!!! This looks to be a nice litter. Excited to see how they turn out!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh my heart :wub:. So much cuteness!! Congrats!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

So much new cuteness!!!! I'll gladly take that bi-color boy off your hands! He can help me and Dax drive my husband crazy! Fit right in!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

KZoppa said:


> So much new cuteness!!!! I'll gladly take that bi-color boy off your hands! He can help me and Dax drive my husband crazy! Fit right in!


You probably would not really want him. I hear he isn't potty trained yet and his recall isn't very good.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Lol


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Great Pictures.. cuteness overload for sure... congratulations again.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

they are adorable  congratulations


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

awwwww I want a puppy , she wails.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations on a beautiful litter! :wub: Any updated pics?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Finally some new ones. 4 weeks.

Blue and Orange girls. 










Green and purple girls and bi-boy


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Where is sable boy????? 

So big already! They are getting to that REAL fun age..


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have more to upload. Need to edit them first.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow gorgeous puppies!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Blue









Blue and Green









Blue and Orange









Blue and BIG ball









Purple, blue, SB









SB and Orange









SB and big dog bone


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Awww.. There he is!! I like blue color puppy too..


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Wow.....they're getting big!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Just shy of 6 weeks. 

Bi-boy (BB)









Blue









Green









Sable boy








Miss cutie, Purple


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Aww.... they are getting so big.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Two more:
Blue and BB









And Orange checking out the crate before I put it back together


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Love watching them grow!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Purple is cute...like red-poor guy must be lonely with all those sables-hope he doesn't feel different...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I just adore the little bicolour :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## canada.k9 (Jan 7, 2015)

Omg that's ADORABLE.
Love the bi color, omg. Keeping any?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

No, not this time around. I would like to keep one, but just can't right now.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

They are very cute.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful litter!


----------



## Brindle (Sep 2, 2013)

What beautiful puppies, I am having major puppy envy!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

They're getting so big! Beautiful babies :wub:


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Eeeeepppppp! So cute! :wub: :wub: Puppies are the CUTEST most innocent (I bet your arms and clothes are *only slightly* destroyed by their shark teeth! LOL ) little balls of fluff! Are these Wulf's pups?! Love me some Wulfie! Awesome dog and has the looks too! These pups hit the genetic lottery! Lucky little munchkins! :wub::wub:


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

I hope you post pics everyday so we can see them grow a little at a time. love them.. want them. wish i could have them all


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Lisa they are darling!!! Love little purple girl.


----------

